# Round 1 Game 6 Chicago Bulls vs. Boston Celtics 4/30/09, 6 PM



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*VS.*









































































































Go Bulls!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*Go Bulls! Beat the Celtics!*


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I really want to see a game 7


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Dornado said:


> I really want to see a game 7


Don't we all?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I am taking a very big risk here.........lets see where my mojo stands....if we win, I'll be placing a 750,000 bet on us to lose the next one. I'm willing to lose it all to get us into round 2.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm not sanguine. I don't know what to think. 

Whatever. I have no clue, but I bet for the Bulls, and all I want to see and hear about is defensive effort and intensity leading to fast break points and running up the score to about 25 point lead by the end of the third quarter.

Got it?


----------



## Latifovic (Apr 16, 2009)

Hinrich will be the man


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

B u t t e r f l i e s . . .


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kukoc!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

After 2 1/2 minutes already have 2 fouls. Good for Bulls.

Edit: This was false. Sorry.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Anyone watching this game on One HD in Australia? It was on, the picture went funny, and then suddenly they cut to "NBA 360". 

WTF?


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

If the refs keep calling this game tight like this there will be no rhythm to this game.

The Bulls are looking good tonight.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Salmons with his 2nd 3-pointer!

Bulls leading 14-11


----------



## Latifovic (Apr 16, 2009)

Gordon is in good mood


----------



## Latifovic (Apr 16, 2009)

Salmons 3/3 for 3pt


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Dancon7 said:


> The Bulls are looking good tonight.


This is good.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Gordon and Salmons must have read my rant. By gosh, they are NOT holding the ball. Ball movement is good, and surprise, surprise, we are scoring pretty easily........:tumbleweed::10:


----------



## Latifovic (Apr 16, 2009)

Salmons 11 points


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

This sounds even good on radio. Sad that I can't watch the game here in Germany.

Good start for Bulls. Bulls leading 28-18


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

get him Kirk


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

What is going with Hinrich and Rondo?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Rondo threw Hinrich into the scorers table... swinging him by the arm... Hinrich bounced back at him and shoved him... then they both just hopped up and down and Vinny Del ***** ran out and grabbed Hinrich


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Rondo threw Hinrich into the scorers table... swinging him by the arm... Hinrich bounced back at him and shoved him... then they both just hopped up and down and Vinny Del ***** ran out and grabbed Hinrich


Thanks. Technical for Hinrich and flagrant 1 for Rondo. What flagrant 1 means?


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

End of 1st

Bulls leading 37-26.

*Go Bulls! Beat the Celtics!*


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

bullsger said:


> Thanks. Technical for Hinrich and flagrant 1 for Rondo. What flagrant 1 means?



All I know is that flagrant 2 means an automatic ejection.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Rondo's a punk. I wish he threw a punch.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

bullsger said:


> Thanks. Technical for Hinrich and flagrant 1 for Rondo. What flagrant 1 means?


That means Rondo stays in the game.

Hopefully league official review suspends Rondo for Game 7.


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

That foul on Miller ruined this series. Now the refs are calling everything tight, and every play could turn into a fight. The NBA needs to look at itself in the mirror and realize this is what happens when shots to the face go unpunished.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Ugh . . .


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Haltime

Bulls leading 59-57


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good first half overall for the Bulls. I'm rooting for you guys! Kick some Celtic ***!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Second half just starting now.

*Go Bulls! Beat the Celtics!*


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Basel, I'm in love with your avi!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

a classic Ben Gordon fall earns Rondo his 4th foul


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm happy that the Bulls get back the lead in 3rd.

Bulls leading 83-76.

Now 4th quarter.

*Go Bulls! Beat the Celtics!*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

taco_daddy said:


> Basel, I'm in love with your avi!




I love Mila Kunis. Just so you know, she's a Lakers fan.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

T-Time


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> I'm not sanguine. I don't know what to think.
> 
> Whatever. I have no clue, but I bet for the Bulls, and all I want to see and hear about is defensive effort and intensity leading to fast break points and running up the score to about 25 point lead by the end of the third quarter.
> 
> Got it?


Well, I got about half my wish. Up 12 with 10 minutes to go.

Bulls -- put your foot on their throats and don't let em up till they cry uncle and KG's passion is just another sob story!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Another 11-point lead is lost.

Game tied 91-91. :wtf: Stop Allen!

*Go Bulls! Beat the Celtics!*


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Please don't lose this game after two 11-point leads. Go Bulls!


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Ugh . . . pt. II


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

15-0 run for Celtic? What is going on?


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Ugh, pt. III


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

See ya'all next season...


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

18-0 run for Celtics - Bulls trailing now 91-99. mg:

This would be real bad to end this way.

Go Bulls!


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

*Game Overrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Last 5 minutes, haven't been able to defend, shoot, or even run simple pick and rolls. They don't deserve to win after that past 5 mins.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

What a terrible, terrible turn around.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Salmons with 2 and the free throw. Not over yet. But god damn those 5 minutes were bad...

95-99, free throw to come. Time-out.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

At least there's some life.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Go Bulls! This isn't over just yet.

Bulls 95-99.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

we need a stop after this free throw!!!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

calabreseboy said:


> Salmons with 2 and the free throw. Not over yet. But god damn those 5 minutes were bad...
> 
> 95-99, free throw to come. Time-out.


Very bad 5 minutes...


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Wow. 3-pointer from Miller. Go Bulls!


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

brad miller is downright NASTY!!! GANG-STA


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

And we're back...


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Game tied 101-101.

Go Bulls!


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Miller with the 3 and then lay-up.

101-101. Time-out Boston.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Go Bulls! Bulls ball with the chance to go back to Boston for Game 7.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I am so nervous


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> I am so nervous


Not only you...

Next OT game. This didn't make it better...so extremly nervous.

Go Bulls! Beat them!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

really, with 4 seconds left I really would have liked to see Rose going to the hoop instead of a Ben Gordon fadeaway J with Paul Pierce all over him


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Overtime again?


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Dornado said:


> really, with 4 seconds left I really would have liked to see Rose going to the hoop instead of a Ben Gordon fadeaway J with Paul Pierce all over him


This would be at least a little surprise for Celtics.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Still possible. Bulls 107 Celtics 103

Go Bulls!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Oh man, nerve-wrecking again


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Btw...Orlandwo won...


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

2nd overtime...unbelieveable games...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This is not good for the heart


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think Chicago has the momentum


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> This is not good for the heart


Right.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> I think Chicago has the momentum


I really hope so.

Go Bulls!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Perkins fouled out. 

Bulls 114 Celtics 113


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Someone here who have recorded all games on DVD?


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Oh the butterflies . . .


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Triple overtime.

Go Bulls!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The greatest playoff series in the history of the NBA?


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

I can't watch. KJ, hold me!!!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Good play from Noah! Go and hit the FT!

Go Bulls! Pierce fouled out.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Noah with the steal, run and hard dunk over Pierce with the foul and one. Pierce fouled out.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Now Bulls Defense!


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Have to give it to Boston - they have hit every single big shot that they've needed to stay in the game. 

2 by House. 1 point game.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Glad to witness something *genuinely* epic in NBA lately.

DVD worthy.

Go Bulls you nasty mother****ers you.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Miller with both free throws. 3 points game. 20 second Boston time-out. 27-oh so seconds left.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

taco_daddy said:


> I can't watch. KJ, hold me!!!



I am no listening to Bill and Chuck. The DVD is set to keep recording until I go down and turn it off. 

Man, oh, man.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Arggggggggggggggggggggg!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

narek said:


> Arggggggggggggggggggggg!


Now Bulls need big defensive stop!

Go Bulls!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

bullsger said:


> Now Bulls need big defensive stop!
> 
> Go Bulls!



Rose heard you. :champagne:


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Big block from Rose!

Go Bulls!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Finally Bulls WIN!!!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Finally Bulls WIN!!!



Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!:jump:


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*Bulls win 128-127!*

:champagne::champagne::champagne::champagne::champagne:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*GAME 7*

*GAME 7*

*GAME 7*​


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

BULLS WON - OMG


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Noah is a riot, even when he's tired.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What a game, what a series!! I am proud of the Bulls


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Defibrillator recommended.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I was so glad to see Rose block Rondo.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

I can't....I....I'm goin to bed now.

I have to sleep on this. This is, after all, a historical moment in NBA history.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

I whizzed my pants.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Basel said:


> I love Mila Kunis. Just so you know, she's a Lakers fan.


We can convert her. Rose is the future!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I couldn't move from my chair (standing, holding on to it) to come over here and post in real-time.

What a game! What a win! Let's get another one!

:yay:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> I was so glad to see Rose block Rondo.


I just went back and watched it. The look at Rondo's face afterwards was priceless.

And Noah didn't look tired at all at the end of the game, high fiving everyone.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

DNKO said:


> I can't....I....I'm goin to bed now.
> 
> I have to sleep on this. This is, after all, a historical moment in NBA history.


I'm going to bed right now, too. 5:27 am

Tonight it was worth every minute to stay awake over near 24 hours.

Everything can happen for Bulls in Game 7. I think the pressure is there for Boston, not Bulls. Nearly nobody expected such a series. So Bulls can only win at Game 7.

I'm proud that the Bulls find a way to stop this 18-0 run at 4th quarter and have a good answer for that 8-point Celtics lead.

Game 7! This is incredible. Great.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

*What a heck of a game!!!*

I don't know if my old ticker can take all these overtime games.

Do you suppose Boston would let Toni give out the game ball for game 7? He seemed to bring us some luck tonight. :champagne:


*edit to add: *WAY TO STAND UP, KIRK!!!*


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Doug Collins said it best at one point where he said he didn't know what to say.

Wow ...where do you start 

Firstly I guess in an equal tie for game defining moments... Joakim Noah's steal, dunk and free throw and Derrick Rose's block on Rondo

Rose , I felt wasn't assertive enough down the stretch and wasn't stepping up the attack when we needed him. The right plays weren't made because he was overthinking too much and tentative - hence a few key turnovers . But hey I will give the rook a break all things considered. His mid range J was spot on and that block on Rondo was flat out ridiculous 

Hinrich played amazing defense all game and I loved his agressiveness in going at Rondo when he got slammed into the scorers table and then maintained the rage and came out and hit the big 3 in the next play and really dogged Allen, Pierce and Rondo throughout the game ..too bad that Ray Allen was unconscious and turned in one of the best playoff shooting displays any of us will ever see. Big credit to Jesus.

Brad Miller . ...Was huge for us . Vital rebounds and scores when we needed and provided some starch for us inside that despite what we have in Joakim and Tyrus isn't there . Big free throws down the stretch

John Salmons was brilliant most of the time but needs to be a little more disciplined with some of his shot choices although he hit some rippers like the stutter step pull back J in Ray Allen's face out on the perimeter.

Joakim Noah has been a man all series and really seems to soak up the pressure like a spounge. This guy likes the big stage. Just some huge plays for a 2nd year guy who has really come into his own

Tyrus needs to lift his game

Wasn't Ben's night 

On the C's side of things you have to give credit to Ray Allen and Big Baby who was also terrific . What was Paul Pierce thinking on that play on Noah's breakaway dunk

Kirk missing the open layup that could have sealed it and Derrick missing those free throws at the end 

Aaaaaarrgggggghhhhhh

Heart in the mouth stuff

But speaking of Heart...this team really has shown themselves and who they are this series 

Even if we don't win the series ( but I think we've got a great chance ) this experience for Rose, Noah , Salmons and Thomas will have been massive ...and for the old stagers like Kirk and BG .a series like this can even transform them and add dimension to their experience and growth as players . Both Kirk and BG have been terrific 

I'm proud to be a Bulls fan ...real joy supporting a team like this that shows this kind of effort with the talent that is there*


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*AWESOME win! Go BULL!*


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Best game ever.

Can this series please go 9 games?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

bullsger said:


> Thanks. Technical for Hinrich and flagrant 1 for Rondo. What flagrant 1 means?


Flagrant 1 counts as a personal foul and is basically a warning. Receive another flagrant foul in the game and it's an automatic ejection (think yellow card in soccer/football).

Flagrant 2 is an automatic ejection (think red card).

The NBA accumulates points for all flagrant fouls committed, and once you get to a certain point it is an automatic suspension. I'm not sure what the breakdown is or if it resets for the playoffs or not.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

**** yeah, Noah!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> **** yeah, Noah!


Great play.

Noah said afterwards he was ready to play again right away:



> Noah, 24, declared he could play Game 7 immediately, and came out of the shower without a hint of irony, singing Daft Punk’s “One More Time.”


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=dw-celticsbulls043009&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

narek said:


> Great play.
> 
> Noah said afterwards he was ready to play again right away:
> 
> ...



Ha, way to go, Noah.


What an incredible game. I was jumping all over my house, twitching, screaming, being nervous. I was sure the game was lost several times, but especially that 18 point run in the 4th. 

On to game seven. I can't take much more of this.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Should have to win by two games...


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Best game I've ever seen.

Bulls up 10 with 10 min to go.

Celtics 18-0 run to go up 8 with 4 to go.

Miller's 3. OT

Bulls up 4. Ray Allen's 3. Double OT.

Noah's steal, dunk, and-1. 

Rose's block.

Even though it is a first round series, doesn't this at least make the roll call for 'Greatest Playoff Series Ever'. 

And because I have tickets to watch Manny Pacquiao vs Ricky Hatton, I will NOT be able to watch Game 7.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

T.Shock said:


> And because I have tickets to watch Manny Pacquiao vs Ricky Hatton, I will NOT be able to watch Game 7.


I feel your pain. I have guests this weekend, and we're going to a show in Chicago tomorrow, so the chances of me catching any of the game live will be small unless there's another overtime!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Ha, way to go, Noah.
> 
> 
> What an incredible game. I was jumping all over my house, twitching, screaming, being nervous. I was sure the game was lost several times, but especially that 18 point run in the 4th.
> ...



Sounds very familiar, my friend. 

I was playing with remote control. It is my firmly believe that adjusting the TV volume is the best way
to control excessive amount of stresses and for unknown reason, that also affects a scoring. I turned
TV on mute mode and “helped” Miller and Salmons to catch the “Urkhs” in timely fashion.

I know I sound weird, but it works for me 

BTW, all member of my family left the house in order to avoid witnessing my “violence and craziness”
I told them do not come back, until I call them on cell. It did cost me a few extra shopping bucks,
but everyone was happy at the end.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Did anyone else get mad at doug collins when the Celtics were up by 8 points, late in the 4th quarter and he said since it looks like the Bulls are going to fall, he hopes there are not fights from frustration breaking out from then until the end of the game! 

I kept telling my son, from the time we tied the game and all three OT's too bad the Bulls were about ready to fall and start fighting!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Did anyone else get mad at doug collins when the Celtics were up by 8 points, late in the 4th quarter and he said since it looks like the Bulls are going to fall, he hopes there are not fights from frustration breaking out from then until the end of the game!
> 
> I kept telling my son, from the time we tied the game and all three OT's too bad the Bulls were about ready to fall and start fighting!


I concur...this exactly why I have decided to watch the rest of regulation in a silence mode.

Later watching ESPN news , I did find out that Jalen Rose comments were extremely rude and stupid.
I don’t believe it ... we traded Artest and Miller just to get his worthless ***


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I haven't post anything yet about game 6. I watched the game while working on an assignment. So I didn't really have my full focus on the game (damn... deadline!). But, I think had I decide to focus on the game fully, I would have been in the ER today for cardiac attack. Heck, if I'm in my 70, I probably wouldn't survive game 5.

Anyway, HUGE win for the Bulls. I'm excited about Noah. The guy's confidence is off the roof. He's definitely going to be one of the team's leader in the future. And I like his energy. And not just energy, if you pay attention to him throughout the series, he has been improving tremendously from game to game. He's been cutting down his mistakes from game to game and making better decisions. I remember in game 1, he made so many bad decisions. Now, for the last two games, he's been not only make much lesser mistake, but he's also taking it to a whole new level. The guy is a winner. He has the mental toughness and basketball IQ that you rarely see in many young bigs. Joakim Noah >>>>>> Tyson Chandler (this for a thread awhile ago which compares the 2).

And also I really like this group. The difference between this group and the other group which have been more successful in the past (Gordon, Hinrich, Nocioni, Deng) is the element of potential. I never had that feeling that the older group were ever going to get much better. This new group is different. Although a big portion of our main contributors are old guys who are probably not going to get better anymore (Miller and Salmons) and peaked players (Gordon and Hinrich), we also have a good element of quality youth in Rose, Noah, Thomas, and don't forget Deng (he's still improving). Of course some moves need to be made if we want to get better. But, I'm just saying that this group, regardless whether they advance to the second round or not and despite only been playing 6 playoff games, have been showing much better promise for the future.

See you in game 7. Go Bulls!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AnR2OeDcE0lWjI6kMojRKg68vLYF?slug=ap-celtics-bulls-ratings&prov=ap&type=lgns



> ATLANTA (AP)—The triple-overtime thriller between the Chicago Bulls and Boston Celtics is the most-watched first-round game on cable TV.
> 
> TNT says the Bulls’ 128-127 victory Thursday in Game 6 was seen by 5.35 million viewers. The previous record was 4.97 million for Game 6 of the Suns-Lakers series in 2006, a 126-118 overtime win by Phoenix.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Despite my fever, I went to this game and man was it worth it. I thought no game could have topped game 4.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> Despite my fever, I went to this game and man was it worth it. I thought no game could have topped game 4.


You sure it's not...










:evil:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

dsouljah9 said:


> You sure it's not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, na it was just bad timing. You're not the first to ask me if I had the swine flu. Just got really sick, but it's going much better now. My throat still hurts, but I did myself no favors by screaming at the top of my lungs during the Bulls game


----------

